# 1983 Quantum GL 1.6TD



## 5505055 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I recently purchased a 1983 Quantum 1.6TD Auto wagon. It might be at the end of it's life but still runs decently and is fun to drive. I have not owned a diesel before so I joined the forum to find out how to take care of it properly. I have had the oil air and fuel filters changed and new glow plugs installed. A new battery was put in and I have been watching the transmission fluid level and topping off with ATF every so often as it does have a slow leak (the previous owner told me it was an o-ring located at the differential). Anyway the VIN is WVWGH0331DE######. Any input or comments welcome.


----------



## 5505055 (Oct 14, 2013)

Tried to post a few pics but they didn't show so here are the links to them:

http://postimg.org/image/5n2ivxr4x/

http://postimg.org/image/4d9aummqp/


----------



## sttngboy (Sep 3, 2005)

I have a rebuilt auto transmission that is for that car available if your interested.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Do you have any other pictures?


----------



## 5505055 (Oct 14, 2013)

*more pictures*

Sure here are a few more pics from today. Just started it up temp is around -4 C

http://s22.postimg.org/gon5q9te8/IMG_0208.jpg

You can see the frost

http://s2.postimg.org/yxblv0t7s/IMG_0205.jpg

And one from a week or two ago at the country retreat

http://s22.postimg.org/htqen4umo/IMG_0199.jpg


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks! Any interior shots?


----------

